# Stuck in Dubai?



## blue_frog (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello,

I have been made redundant and I am in a pickle.

I have a car loan and a bank loan, and I have received offers to Bahrain and Qatar. My question is, can i take up these offers and keep on paying my bank? Getting rid of the car wouldn't be a problem but I can't settle the personal loan if i had to before I leave.
Am I stuck in Dubai or can I take up one of the offers? They are both really good.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Of course you can, take up the job and sort out the payments, if you've given them cheques, just make sure that the $$ is in your account for the payments, failing that, if it's direct debit, transfer the required amount each month to your UAE account.

Don't tell the bank you're leaving though, cos they can get weird on you.


----------



## blue_frog (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Andy, was just wondering since I heard many weird stories of people leaving and not looking behind and staying out of the UAE, I'm not looking to pull a skip, I just want to move out and still make the payments. I heard that the law would be applicable on all GCC countries if you're in trouble in the UAE, and eventually the bank will realize that I'm not in the UAE, so they will get weird on me .
Called the bank and they said that I need to settle the loan before I move... 
Nothing makes sense


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

blue_frog said:


> Thank you Andy, was just wondering since I heard many weird stories of people leaving and not looking behind and staying out of the UAE, I'm not looking to pull a skip, I just want to move out and still make the payments. I heard that the law would be applicable on all GCC countries if you're in trouble in the UAE, and eventually the bank will realize that I'm not in the UAE, so they will get weird on me .
> *Called the bank and they said that I need to settle the loan before I move... *
> Nothing makes sense


Bollocks, they're just saying that, frightened little arseholes doing as they're told and trying to put one on you. Don't stand for it, leave and transfer the money. Don't ever talk to them again.

Which bank out of interest?


----------



## blue_frog (Feb 8, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Bollocks, they're just saying that, frightened little arseholes doing as they're told and trying to put one on you. Don't stand for it, leave and transfer the money. Don't ever talk to them again.
> 
> Which bank out of interest?


HSBC


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dead easy then, get an hsbc account in your new country and pay UAE each month.

Small minded pieces of ****, and that's all b(w)ankers here...


----------



## blue_frog (Feb 8, 2009)

So it's easy peasy? 

Thank's Andy, really appreciate your help


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Of course it is, they just use "prison", "file a case", "blacklist" etc. to intimidate (or try to intimidate) you.

As I said, small minded pathetic individuals with jumped up ideas, 17 useless degrees and no life who masturbate daily cos they can't even talk to women and need "arranged" (marry my cousin. Gupta) marriages according to "caste"....

Although I'd never marry a pikey either but that's a different story....


----------



## blue_frog (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha

Yeah, seems no one likes Pikies.

Cheers mate, I shall take the jump out of Dubai then, hope I'll make it with no real hassle, finding a job in this big pile of **** has been hard enough


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Just make sure you keep making the minimum repayments on the loans/cards, and all is well..


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

as a FYI - if you don't have a premier account with HSBC, they will charge you AED 70 to receive transfers, even from other HSBCs. In addition, they will probably charge you to initiate transfers on the sending in - so you get screwed front and back. Kind of sh*t, but whatever.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

what kind of car are you going to try and get rid of. if its hsbc who has the loan on the car and its something i might want I might consider taking over payments. let me know thanks


----------



## blue_frog (Feb 8, 2009)

bigdave said:


> what kind of car are you going to try and get rid of. if its hsbc who has the loan on the car and its something i might want I might consider taking over payments. let me know thanks


Hiya Big Dave!

It's an R32, a friend of mine is trying to get it, I paid 30% upfront. If that didn't go through and you're interested I'll hollar.

Now, just a little technicality, when I was made redundant the bank was notified I assume, is it possible that they have notified the airport as to place a travel ban? And knowing this, will it be a problem selling off the car (in cash we're trying) knowing that they have already frozen my account?

It's getting hairy the more I get closer to sealing the deal or am I just being paranoid?

Thanks


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

wait why would the bank be notified? I could be wrong, but if its a personal salary transfer current account, I would think there would be no notification, just an obvious state of no more monthly salary into it?

If you opened up the account personally by showing your residence visa and ID/labor card and just showed the salary certificate given to you, to open the account, I would think that the company would not get in touch with the bank to state "hey FYI this guy isnt getting any money from us anymore"?


----------

